# Guitar brands with necks like Ibanez Super Wizard?



## cycloptopus (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, I did a couple of searches and nothing really hit the nail on the head for this question. Correct me if i'm wrong.

So does any manufacturer have a production model guitar with neck specs like an Ibanez Super Wizard (or the original wizard)?

There are many brands that i think put out real nice guitars; Jackson, ESP, Caparison, G&L, etc... But i keep coming back to Ibanez for the thin ass necks they produce. I play with my thumb behind the neck at all times and the thicker necks just don't do it for me. I own a Les Paul and have owned a few other Gibsons but mainly I got into those guitars for the tone and still have always preferred the thinner necks of Ibanez. I think my next 6 string guitar is going to be an S5470 TKS, but before I pull the trigger I want to try some other guitars. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## potatohead (Mar 11, 2011)

I would suggest Ibanez 

Seriously though, I keep coming back too. Tried Jackson, Carvin... Keep coming back.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 11, 2011)

3/4 of the Agile 7s and 8s have a nice uniform neck profile of 21.5mm at the 1st fret and 22mm at the 12th. That's pretty damn thin to me.
Their 6s I think have around the same too.


----------



## Miek (Mar 11, 2011)

ESP has a shape called extra thin flat, try checking that out. There's also the extra thin U, and the thin U is one of my favorite necks ever.


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 11, 2011)

I have no idea about specs, but the Rusty Cooley Dean model has a SUPER thin, flat neck. Felt VERY much like an Ibby when I tried it out!


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 11, 2011)

Some of the Jackson bolt-ons in the 90's had super thin necks, not sure which off hand though as I've never cared about neck thickness at all


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a stickler for the ibanez superwizard neck ever since I got my old S series and I gotta say, the only other guitar I can recall picking up and saying *wow this plays great, I would play this over my ibanez with no complaints* are the ernie ball JP signatures.

The cheaper ones with the arm scoop and the nonpainted necks I might add, I wasn't really taken by the BFR's.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 11, 2011)

My Japanese '90 Charvel has a nice wizardy flat carve.


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 11, 2011)

Doesn't Daemoness have a flatback neck similar to the super wizard?
anyways...
Jacksons
Agile
SX
I really wanna say Kramer or Laguna, but I'm not sure. They still have AWESOME necks, though.


----------



## Origin (Mar 11, 2011)

Depends whether you get the higher-up or older models, etc. Though I will always prefer my Ibanezes, I have a simple '92 Jackson Dinky and even that model has a very comfy tarded-thin neck, though I assume the newer mid-low end models would have thicker ones like Indo Ibanez do. I also assume I'm very much like you in that any neck that isn't as thin as possible is something I find infuriating. It's a button I wish wasn't there, but it's not going away.  My old Agile 8 had a pretty nice neck too, though it's not nearly as comfortable as the neck on my 2228. 

Also, EBMM and their ilk have very nice necks, not necessarily as thin but perplexingly fantastic-feeling. Little more 'C'-shaped than 'D' but it's like velvet-infused butter with sprinkles of powdered sugar.


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 11, 2011)

These are some of the most ridiculously thin necks that I have played:

Charvel Fusions
Early 90's Jackson Professional series
Jackson Performer Series
Peavey Vandenberg

The newer Jackson Pro series are nothing like the old ones. The old ones were Wizard-like. The new ones are kinda chunky. Similar to the Soloists, but not as comfy. 

The Charvel Fusions and the Peavey Vandenberg were basically a truss rod with frets. Almost painfully thin.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 11, 2011)

I dont know exact dimensions but my Heartfield Talon V has an amazing neck very similar to my Ibanez. Considering my Ibby is a 7 stringer its wider but equally as thin.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 11, 2011)

i'm not sure if there is a difference between the Super Wizard/original and the Wizard I necks, but if the original is like the wizard I neck, then the Agile Slim necks that are found on their AL series is VERY close. the only difference is the frets as ibanez uses larger frets, and at the 12th fret, the agile is about a millimeter thicker. 

with that said, as far as i know, agile doesn't do that neck on any other model unless its a custom/semi custom. so if you request it enough times, agile will do it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 12, 2011)

My Jackson RR5FR has a pretty flat neck. Very ibanezish.

Neck Dimensions: 3rd Fret: .790 inch, 12th Fret: .850 inch


----------



## Rook (Mar 12, 2011)

Music Man JP6.

Massively popular guitars too. Mine was awesome I just just couldn't get used to the body.


----------



## Metalus (Mar 12, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I'm a stickler for the ibanez superwizard neck ever since I got my old S series and I gotta say, the only other guitar I can recall picking up and saying *wow this plays great, I would play this over my ibanez with no complaints* are the ernie ball JP signatures.
> 
> The cheaper ones with the arm scoop and the nonpainted necks I might add, I wasn't really taken by the BFR's.



This


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm coming from where you are. I'm a REAL stickler about my neck profiles. I play with my thumb on the back of the neck as well and really pay attention to the carve. I like them super thin and flat. All the guitars I have seen mentioned above I have tried and most of them have thin necks, but they aren't as thin as the Ibbys. They are somewhat closer to the wizard 2 neck profiles, but a tad thicker or just rounder than the wizard 2 (no shoulders). Snowblind mentioned the older Jacksons and Charvel ones which he is spot on about. The old ones are great. The new Jacksons are still thin, but more rounded. I've only played one of the new Charvels, it was a bit thicker than the Jacksons. 

Anyways, the only other guitar that I have found to be even close to an Ibby are the Washburn WM series. My Washburn Wm7 has a neck pretty much identical to my old 7421. It is TINY. The 6 string ones are supposed to be very thin as well, although I'm not sure about the Carbon Fiber USA made ones. I can't remember what those were like after playing them. The Carbon fiber and non-carbon fiber models varied just a little in girth.

The Agile uniform neck felt pretty hefty to me. I played it back to back with my Ibanez and it was a huge difference to me. The Agile slim neck profile is the shape I had gotten on my Agile custom. While it was a bit thinner than the uniform neck profile, it was closer to the Wizard 2 neck shape than original wizard. By close I mean a slightly, slightly different carve that was just a tad thicker. Probably about a millimeter. Although the satin finish on the neck was SUPER thick in areas. So that may have attributed to the girth as well.

The MusicMan JP has a bit thicker neck than an Ibby. It's not Schecter thick or anything, just more girth to it. You can even find interviews of him saying while he had thicker Ibanez necks made for his LACS he used to have. And those neck profiles went onto his MusicMans. Another thing to keep in mind is, even though these other guitars might not be as thin as the Ibbys, they are great guitars.


----------



## snowblind56 (Mar 12, 2011)

OrsusMetal said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is, even though these other guitars might not be as thin as the Ibbys, they are great guitars.



 This is very true.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 12, 2011)

Schecter.



















joke.


----------



## eclipsex1 (Mar 12, 2011)

If you're wanting a different brand of guitar, get one. Make sure, obviously, that you like it.  Even if the neck isn't as great feeling as one on an Ibanez, the feel will grow on you.

Having said that, I really like the feel of Washburns. I feel that they're pretty thin. You should definitely try some if you haven't.


----------



## iff (Mar 12, 2011)

Weren't the Washburn WM series guitars supposed to have super thin necks?


----------



## iff (Mar 12, 2011)

And on that note, there's an eBay store blowing out new WM24s for $200...amazing deal.


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 13, 2011)

nomop said:


> Weren't the Washburn WM series guitars supposed to have super thin necks?



My X-35 doesn't have a flat back, but it's certainly as thin as, but also much smoother feeling than Ibby necks.


----------



## Van (Mar 13, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> I have no idea about specs, but the Rusty Cooley Dean model has a SUPER thin, flat neck. Felt VERY much like an Ibby when I tried it out!


The American model has a 17-19 neck, the import has 18-20, and I imagine the 6 stringed version would be similar. My RC7x also has a bit more rounded neck than the wizard necks I've played, I think it's a bit different than an Ibby, but I prefer it to the flat wizard necks.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Mar 13, 2011)

MaKo´s Tethan;2381499 said:


> Schecter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLz


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 14, 2011)

I really need to measure my neck on my ESP M1, because to me it feels more thin than my Ibanez RG1550m. Maybe it is because the M1 neck is more narrow, and it just feels thinner, who knows. I do know, that the M1 neck is FAR from thick though.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 14, 2011)

OrsusMetal said:


> I'm coming from where you are. I'm a REAL stickler about my neck profiles. I play with my thumb on the back of the neck as well and really pay attention to the carve. I like them super thin and flat. All the guitars I have seen mentioned above I have tried and most of them have thin necks, but they aren't as thin as the Ibbys. They are somewhat closer to the wizard 2 neck profiles, but a tad thicker or just rounder than the wizard 2 (no shoulders). Snowblind mentioned the older Jacksons and Charvel ones which he is spot on about. The old ones are great. The new Jacksons are still thin, but more rounded. I've only played one of the new Charvels, it was a bit thicker than the Jacksons.
> 
> Anyways, the only other guitar that I have found to be even close to an Ibby are the Washburn WM series. My Washburn Wm7 has a neck pretty much identical to my old 7421. It is TINY. The 6 string ones are supposed to be very thin as well, although I'm not sure about the Carbon Fiber USA made ones. I can't remember what those were like after playing them. The Carbon fiber and non-carbon fiber models varied just a little in girth.
> 
> ...



idk, i have a wizard II neck, and an agile slim neck, and have played a wizard I neck side by side to my agile.

the wizard II neck is fairly thicker than the agile slim neck. and the agile slim neck is very similar to the wizard I neck. the only difference i noticed was a slightly larger nut and taller frets on the ibanez.


----------



## cycloptopus (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks for all the input.

Maybe I haven't played the right Jackson or ESP. I've played my buddies Jackson RR5 and thought the neck was bulky and more like my old Gibson Explorer. I can get used to anything I guess, but I prefer the thin neck so I wasn't thrilled to play the RR5 at the time. I've played a Stephan Carpenter 7 string ESP and thought the neck was pretty thick on that. Otherwise i haven't played a whole lot of ESPs though I like alot of their guitars. Some of my favorite looking guitars are Caparison and G&L. I know the quality is there but I haven't had a chance to play em & from other posts around this site it doesn't look like they have necks close to an Ibanez spec. 

I've played Carvin, Gibson, PRS, Fender, BC Rich, and others but I keep coming back to Ibanez mainly for the neck.


----------



## youheardme (Mar 16, 2011)

can always slap an ibanez neck on whatever body you like


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 17, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> I really wanna say Kramer or Laguna, but I'm not sure. They still have AWESOME necks, though.



I agree.
My Kramer has a sweet neck. Not quite Wizard thin, but much like the Wizard 2 (same kind of thickness, just not the same shape)


----------

